# Phoenix, AZ car clubs



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

what are some other car clubs in Phx other than Old School, Switch, sophisticated few, imperials...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Klique,Majestics,Rollerz Only, Toda Madre,Phoenix riderz,Individuals,Phoenix Prime, South Central Phx,Slow Lane, High Rollerz, that's all I can remember right now


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HIGH ROLLERZ CC... :biggrin: 

and there's a lot of az clubs... 

SLOW LANE

IMPERIALS

PHOENIX RIDERZ 

LADIES TOUCH 

ROLLERZ ONLY 

MAJESTICS

INDIVIDUALS

GROUPE

NEW IMAGE

UNITY

REDEEMED

OLD SCHOOL

UNITED INSPIRATIONS

TRU STYLES

TODA MADRE

NEW VISION

SPIRIT

LATIN WORLD

LA GENTE

SOUTH CENTRAL

KLIQUE

TECHNIQUES

SUPER NATURAL

NEW IDENTITY



SORRY IF I FORGOT ANYBODY... :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 17 2006, 10:50 PM~5625576
> *HIGH ROLLERZ CC...  :biggrin:
> 
> and there's a lot of az clubs...
> ...


----------



## Bree_Connollys (Oct 30, 2012)

HEY YOU KNOW ANY CAR CLUBS THAT WANT TO SHOW OFF THERE CARS AT MY CAR SHOW @ CONNOLLY'S BAR PLEASE HAVE THEM CALL OR EMAIL ME. WE WILL HAVE A DJ DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS. WE ARE ALSO TRYING TO GET THE NEWS OUT THERE CAUSE WE ARE GIVING A BIG CHECK TO TOYS FOR TOTS! & RAFFLING OFF 500$ SHOPPING SPREE AT AZ MILLS MALL! (ANYONE WANT TO BUY RAFFLE TICKETS PLEASE CALL THE NUMBER BELOW) PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND SPREAD THE WORD.

BREE SANCHEZ
(623) 428-4048
[email protected]


----------



## Bree_Connollys (Oct 30, 2012)

HEY YOU KNOW ANY CAR CLUBS THAT WANT TO SHOW OFF THERE CARS AT MY CAR SHOW @ CONNOLLY'S BAR PLEASE HAVE THEM CALL OR EMAIL ME. WE WILL HAVE A DJ DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS. WE ARE ALSO TRYING TO GET THE NEWS OUT THERE CAUSE WE ARE GIVING A BIG CHECK TO TOYS FOR TOTS! & RAFFLING OFF 500$ SHOPPING SPREE AT AZ MILLS MALL! (ANYONE WANT TO BUY RAFFLE TICKETS PLEASE CALL THE NUMBER BELOW) PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND SPREAD THE WORD.

BREE SANCHEZ
(623) 428-4048
[email protected]


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

when & where?


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

call the number posted in the signature


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

from back in the day: JUST US, MATTERS BACK, TEASIN TOYS, BEYOND REALITY, NEGATIVE CAMBER, LOST REALITY, OUTER LIMITS, GREY MATTER, MID NITE, SEVERED TIES, BANZAI, AND A FEW MORE I CAN'T REMEMBER RIGHT NOW, ALL OF THESE WERE LOCAL MINI TRUCK CLUBS AND VERY DOMINANT ON THE CRUISIN SCENE, JUST US AND TEASIN TOYS WERE VERY INVOLVED WITH THE CITY OF PHX IN ORGANIZING THE JAM ZONE AT THE GRAND PRIX GARAGES DOWN TOWN FROM 1990-1992, AT THAT TIME WE HAD THE SUPPORT OF ALL THE LOCAL RADIO STATIONS AND LAW ENFORCEMENT, IT WAS GREAT, ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NITES WE WOULD HAVE THE 3 GARAGES AND PARKING LOTS FULL OF LOW LOWS AND RODDERS, MUSCLE CARS, AND MINI'S, WE HAD VOLLEY BALL GAMES GOIN ON, and food vendors too, AND IT WAS FAIRLY CONTROLLED, AND YOU COULD ALWAYS CRUISE CENTRAL AND THEN PULL IN FOR A WHILE AND KICK IT, WE EVEN HAD A CAR SHOW GOIN ON UP ON THE TOP FLOORS OF THE GARAGES, THEN THE GANGS STARTED SHOWIN UP, YOU CAN GUESS WHAT HAPPENED NEXT, THEN SHORTLY AFTER THAT THEY CLOSED CENTRAL CRUISIN DOWN AS WELL AS THE GARAGE CRUISIN, A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE GOT STABBED AT THE CAR WASH DOWN ON SOUTH CENTRAL, @ broadway and central, he and his best friend and thier girls were cruisin in the jeep and some dude came from out of the back of the car wash and ran up and punched him, he got out and chased the guy down, only to find out he ran into a trap behind the car wash, he was ambushed, and beatin and stabbed several times, come to find out it was a gang initiation, he made it only by the grace of GOD and a lot of prayers, shortly after that is when central was closed down, because the gang violence had erupted out into the cruisin scene


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HIGH ROLLERZ CC... :biggrin: 

and there's a lot of az clubs... 

SLOW LANE

IMPERIALS

PHOENIX RIDERZ 

LADIES TOUCH 

ROLLERZ ONLY 

MAJESTICS

INDIVIDUALS

GROUPE

NEW IMAGE

UNITY

REDEEMED

OLD SCHOOL

UNITED INSPIRATIONS

TRU STYLES

TODA MADRE

NEW VISION

SPIRIT

LATIN WORLD

LA GENTE

SOUTH CENTRAL

KLIQUE

TECHNIQUES

SUPER NATURAL

NEW IDENTITY

LOWRIDER STYLE

GOOD LIFE

ON THE SCENE





SORRY IF I FORGOT ANYBODY... :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

And the middle finger is not no disrespect,,,,it all came about from me taking pics at shows, and alot of people were like no art loks dont take a pic,,,,and they wud put up there middle finger,,,, so i took the pic any ways..... thus the "ART LOKS SALUTE" its ment to do just the opposite and take away the bad from something and make it funny!:thumbsup: So now when alot of people see me they holla art loks....and they already got there finger out:roflmao:
wait thats just people on the street not the shows


ART LOKS :finger:
IFFI


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^:finger:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ELMEXCANICO (Dec 8, 2016)

Good day everyone. I'm looking into starting up a new car club. How do I go about starting up and getting sponsorship. I know several people in car clubs. Az Raised Imperials and others. My car club will be about our Ancestors and culture...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ELMEXCANICO said:


> Good day everyone. I'm looking into starting up a new car club. How do I go about starting up and getting sponsorship. I know several people in car clubs. Az Raised Imperials and others. My car club will be about our Ancestors and culture...


Orale, what's going to be the name of the clicka?


----------



## ELMEXCANICO (Dec 8, 2016)

"SANGRE DE INDIO" 
It will be for United States and Mexico. 
It Will be about our ancestry and future to inspire our new generations and expand our CULTURA to be recognized all over again... JESUS TORRES. PHOENIX ARIZONS SONORA MEXICO. ELMEXCANICO. EL YAQUI.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ELMEXCANICO said:


> "SANGRE DE INDIO"
> It will be for United States and Mexico.
> It Will be about our ancestry and future to inspire our new generations and expand our CULTURA to be recognized all over again... JESUS TORRES. PHOENIX ARIZONS SONORA MEXICO. ELMEXCANICO. EL YAQUI.


Where can I sign up ese


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ELMEXCANICO said:


> "SANGRE DE INDIO"
> It will be for United States and Mexico.
> It Will be about our ancestry and future to inspire our new generations and expand our CULTURA to be recognized all over again... JESUS TORRES. PHOENIX ARIZONS SONORA MEXICO. ELMEXCANICO. EL YAQUI.


 Y que!

Rifamos, will we also go to the community colleges to tell those gavachos about the real Chicano studies and teach them about Aztlan?

Also will we be community organizers and insist on illegal immigration free healthcare and government funding para nuestra gente?

Do you have any plaque ideas or designs yet?


----------



## ELMEXCANICO (Dec 8, 2016)

What they teach in school isn't all the truth. But by us continuing to send out the message of our ancestors from what we kno and What many of us learned by either street knowledge or Pinta, we can make our Culture uprise and let people see our bloodline still stepping on each stone exceeding 5000+ yrs to date


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ELMEXCANICO said:


> What they teach in school isn't all the truth. But by us continuing to send out the message of our ancestors from what we kno and What many of us learned by either street knowledge or Pinta, we can make our Culture uprise and let people see our bloodline still stepping on each stone exceeding 5000+ yrs to date


Orale carnal! Es la fortulesa


----------



## ELMEXCANICO (Dec 8, 2016)

I have some plaque ideas, but i need to lay it out on paper. Need to find someone that can design it the way I want to do it. As for my own plaque, cars, designs, logos and whatever other sources of recognition of the car club, i will use drawings from several Cultures. I myself am part of the Yaqui bloodline and Mayan ancestors


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Soy de puro Parakanã


----------



## marieperez602 (4 mo ago)

How do I get a new car club registered in Phoenix, AZ?


----------

